# R.I.P. Scott Weiland



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2015)

Dead at 48, died in his sleep on his bus. What a shame he couldn't beat his demons. 

https://youtu.be/MdCEPhNBnrM


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going to assume opiates?

Such a shame.  RIP Scott


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm going to assume opiates?
> 
> Such a shame.  RIP Scott



Report said died in his sleep on his tour bus.


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Dead at 48, died in his sleep on his bus. What a shame he couldn't beat his demons.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MdCEPhNBnrM



Really sad!  Too young but lifestyles often dictate your fate.  Would have liked to see them in concert.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2015)

Saw STP back at UNH back in college shortly after he came out of rehab.  Put on an amazing show


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2015)

Waybway to young. Great musician I love d a lot their sounds growing up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Saw STP back at UNH back in college shortly after he came out of rehab.  Put on an amazing show



Jealous

While he was still in STP they played Hampton Casino Ballroom a few years back.  Thought about going. He was fired from the band not long after.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2015)

Those older heroin laced songs by STP are classics...
Lot's of great music written while people were junkies..  

just not sustainable..

My band has problems with the STP songs we play - the grooves are slow and dreamy..
Yet still feel uptempo... Hard to explain..

Sad day...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 4, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Those older heroin laced songs by STP are classics...
> Lot's of great music written while people were junkies..
> 
> just not sustainable..
> ...


Indeed a sad day. Listening to my collection at work today.

Their sound in combination with the lyrics is so complex and layered (and as you pointed out, you have actually tried to play their music and it is hard to replicate). Amazing what they were able to sound like without the modern layering done in post production.








 I can only imagine what kind of train wreck a lot of modern popular "bands" would be if they tried to do an unplugged performance.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Jealous
> 
> While he was still in STP they played Hampton Casino Ballroom a few years back.  Thought about going. He was fired from the band not long after.



Yep...and I think student tickets were like $10 or something.  He played the entire show wearing nothing but an American flag


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Those older heroin laced songs by STP are classics...
> Lot's of great music written while people were junkies..
> 
> just not sustainable..
> ...



Slightly of tempo too. There are few that came out in the early 90s that I was into, they were top 3 if not 1st. AIC, early Pearl Jam, absolutely hated Nirvana but love the fighters of Foo!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2015)

Nirvana gets all the praise as the most historic band from that era, Pearl Jam has the longevity, Sound Garden and Alice in Chains were obviously big bands as well in that sound.

I was very much a Deadhead and Phish fan first and foremost during that era (still the case 20 years later), but I appreciated the Seattle sound a lot.  The two bands I listened to most from that genre were STP and The Screaming Trees.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 5, 2015)

F'ing love Nirvana...  

The guitar and bass player from STP are new Jerseys contribution to "Grunge"....  

I've always had a place in my heart for "harder" rock.   Before I was really into The Grateful Dead I was into Zep and Sabbath..  
Loved ACDC(Bon Scott era)..  Really loved the Sex Pistols, Ramones and fell hard for the Clash..  
"Hair Bands" just made me sick..   And I lost faith in hard rock..  

I heard "Even Flow" on the radio in like 91 and had a "I'm listening...?" moment..  
Love that record... Led me to all kinds of music that I just didn't have access too in my circle of Deadhead friends..

STP was incredible..  That whole time of from 91 to 93 so much rockin' stuff was coming out..
Those bands have changed rock music..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2015)

Same.  My favorite band currently to see live is Ghost of Jupiter. They are heavily influenced by Sabbath.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Same.  My favorite band currently to see live is Ghost of Jupiter. They are heavily influenced by Sabbath.



Ditto! Nate is an animal! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Dec 5, 2015)

We used STP's very tasteful cover of Led Zep's Dancing Days in a ski video about five years ago from Brighton, UT:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YmKxx_bOIk#t=11
Fun day. Sorry about Mr. W.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 7, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Yep...and I think student tickets were like $10 or something.  He played the entire show wearing nothing but an American flag



Ha I was at that show but I remember it slightly different. Possibly because of the shrooms someone I might know ingested...

I also has the luxury of seeing Rage Against the Machine, Nirvana, and a few other big bands at the Wallace Civic Center in Fitchburg MA. If you are from the area you know this is a shit hole of a venue that holds about 2,000 people. It's amazing who they got to play there in the early 90s!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2015)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ily-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207?page=2

Ouch


----------



## jimk (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ily-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207?page=2
> 
> Ouch



That’s a brutal condemnation of the sex, drugs, and Rock & Roll lifestyle from the ex-wife and kids.  
I watched a replay of the last two interviews just before he died.    He had very little animation.  There, but not there.   Not a happy camper, a sad addict.


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2015)

jimk said:


> That’s a brutal condemnation of the sex, drugs, and Rock & Roll lifestyle from the ex-wife and kids.
> I watched a replay of the last two interviews just before he died.    He had very little animation.  There, but not there.   Not a happy camper, a sad addict.




Felt bad for the kids and the ex after reading that!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ily-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207?page=2
> 
> Ouch



Sweet innocent Rolling Stone. Don't they know you're not supposed to throw stones if you live in a glass house? I know they didn't write the story but I hate their holier than thou bullshit


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

It's a great cautionary tale..  Of addiction and love lost..
Written from a place of caring..

I see absolutely nothing wrong with it..  Rolling Stone has been known for cutting edge and tough pieces from those of us that read it regularly..

We all need to be more realistic about this issue and stop glossing it over with celebrity..  
Dude was a fu*king mess...  And pissed a ton of people off by being a mess..  And left kids behind because he was a mess..


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's a great cautionary tale..  Of addiction and love lost..
> Written from a place of caring..
> 
> I see absolutely nothing wrong with it..  Rolling Stone has been known for cutting edge and tough pieces from those of us that read it regularly..
> ...



Agree!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ily-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207?page=2
> 
> Ouch



Needed to be said...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

So happy I never ever did his drug of choice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Needed to be said...



Oh I agree.  It's a painful truth.  This happens with far too many entertainers.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh I agree.  It's a painful truth.  This happens with far too many entertainers.



Opiates seem to be the rage again..
People can afford heroin over prescribed pain killers more easily..
Addiction is happening all over the place - not just sketchy towns..


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ily-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207?page=2
> 
> Ouch



I think this was well written and from a point of view that is very contrary to pop culture thinking. Just puts an emphasis on the epidemic drug problem in this country.  

I know it isn't a popular opinion on this forum but IMO we are heading in the wrong direction with an this legalization and tolerance. In may people MJ is ABSOUTELY a stepping stone to harder and harsher drugs, mainly in people who should be seeking professional mental health for depression and bipolar disease instead of self medicating and ignoring the real problems they face.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2015)

If MJ is a stepping stone, then so is alcohol.  

Outside of getting hooked through doctors prescriptions I've never understood the desire for anyone to experiment with opiates.  It always seemed like an easy choice. "No, I will not be trying something that could potentially kill me on the spot."


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If MJ is a stepping stone, then so is alcohol.




Was just getting ready to post this..
Alcohol is the problem - if you so chose to label something as a problem...  And high prices of meds..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

If wasn't for Cannibus I be dead most likely. I been depression my whole life I been in lots of medicine from doctor prescribed to me for months. Did not drink or due Mary at the time. If some people want get on high from hard core drugs they will they should not blame Cannibus alcohol or any thing other then doctor who gave to them and their selves. Yes it not for everyone but don't blame it for drug problems.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If MJ is a stepping stone, then so is alcohol.
> 
> Outside of getting hooked through doctors prescriptions I've never understood the desire for anyone to experiment with opiates.  It always seemed like an easy choice. "No, I will not be trying something that could potentially kill me on the spot."



I cannot disagree with over prescribing of pharmaceuticals in this country and I have strong opinions on that (for another thread at some point). But your, and for that matter mine, choice to never do things that could kill you instantly comes from a place of reason and ,assuming here, rational thinking. Something many people just can't do for many reasons.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Was just getting ready to post this..
> Alcohol is the problem - if you so chose to label something as a problem...  And high prices of meds..



Yes for many alcohol is the only problem and it is devastating. I work with people every day who cannot even walk or wipe their own asses from its effects.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> If wasn't for Cannibus I be dead most likely. I been depression my whole life I been in lots of medicine from doctor prescribed to me for months. Did not drink or due Mary at the time. If some people want get on high from hard core drugs they will they should not blame Cannibus alcohol or any thing other then doctor who gave to them and their selves. Yes it not for everyone but don't blame it for drug problems.



Scotty I do not know you but I'm glad you have found a sense of peace. Depression is a horrible disease and impossibly difficult to treat. I believe that it helps some people with many different reasons, cancer patients who have uncontrolled pain or can't eat, severe anxiety  (as long as it doesn't make you paranoid). 

 I am not saying everyone who smokes will advance to harder drugs but in my personal experiences I have never met a junkie who didn't start with MJ. None of them just booted up for their first experience with drugs.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Yes for many alcohol is the only problem and it is devastating. I work with people every day who cannot even walk or wipe their own asses from its effects.



Never said "only"...   It's a deeper problem than drugs..  I'm sure you know that...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> If wasn't for Cannibus I be dead most likely. I been depression my whole life I been in lots of medicine from doctor prescribed to me for months. Did not drink or due Mary at the time. If some people want get on high from hard core drugs they will they should not blame Cannibus alcohol or any thing other then doctor who gave to them and their selves. Yes it not for everyone but don't blame it for drug problems.



I'm super glad you're not dead...


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 8, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Never said "only"...   It's a deeper problem than drugs..  I'm sure you know that...



I didn't say you did. And I cannot say anymore that it is a bigger problem. 5-10 years ago, absolutely, now it's pretty damn close to tied. We are just not seeing the hard numbers yet. 5 years from now I'm sure there will be better research numbers on this. I just read an article about a local to me high school is requesting narcan in the nursing office, Really, WTF!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 8, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Scotty I do not know you but I'm glad you have found a sense of peace. Depression is a horrible disease and impossibly difficult to treat. I believe that it helps some people with many different reasons, cancer patients who have uncontrolled pain or can't eat, severe anxiety  (as long as it doesn't make you paranoid).
> 
> I am not saying everyone who smokes will advance to harder drugs but in my personal experiences I have never met a junkie who didn't start with MJ. None of them just booted up for their first experience with drugs.



I think there are definitely exceptions when it comes to painkillers. I've seen people go to a pain doctor for a legitimate issue, get hooked, lose the doctor, and make the jump to heroin because it's easier to get.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm on phase II of my drug usage...
I made it through Phase I..   Never had problems.. Kept a job and motivation..

I'm good now..


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2015)

If Marijuana were legal there'd be no gateway to harder drugs. As it stands now those who sell pot illegally most likely have access to harder drugs too, or they know someone who does. IMHO,  lumping pot into the same category as harder drugs only increases the likelihood of someone "graduating" from weed to something far more dangerous.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> If Marijuana were legal there'd be no gateway to harder drugs. As it stands now those who sell pot illegally most likely have access to harder drugs too, or they know someone who does. IMHO,  lumping pot into the same category as harder drugs only increases the likelihood of someone "graduating" from weed to something far more dangerous.



It's not about who's selling so much as those who are doing no longer being satisfied with how they feel and wanting bigger and better high, or to forget more.

 Everyone has there opinion and I'm not trying to push mine here. As I said it's just my opinion and I don't think legalization is right. I don't dislike people who smoke, I did for a long time and I didn't like how it made me feel and act so I stopped.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> It's not about who's selling so much as those who are doing no longer being satisfied with how they feel and wanting bigger and better high, or to forget more.
> 
> Everyone has there opinion and I'm not trying to push mine here. As I said it's just my opinion and I don't think legalization is right. I don't dislike people who smoke, I did for a long time and I didn't like how it made me feel and act so I stopped.



I respect your point of view, but the fact alcohol is legal, and pot isn't boggles my mind. I don't think it's debatable that alcohol has caused more human tragedy than pot ever has, or ever will. Trying to squash alcohol only lead to the rise of organized crime, and hence the distribution network for hard drugs. Ironic, ain't it? You can't legislate morality, people will do what they want to do, legal, or not.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a debate for people with bigger salaries then me! You know this is all a result of no F÷=KING snow, right!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> It's a debate for people with bigger salaries then me! You know this is all a result of no F÷=KING snow, right!!!



Snow is my drug of choice, I'm jonesin bad.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Snow is my drug of choice, I'm jonesin bad.



Hear, Hear!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

Bump - I don't think this is a big surprise but I just saw this
The toxicology tests have reportedly come back on Scott Weiland. According to the results, Weiland overdosed on cocaine, MDA (ecstasy) and alcohol.

Shortly before a Dec. 3 gig in Minnesota, Scott Weiland was found unresponsive in the back bedroom of his tour bus. Police were called for a possible overdose



Read More: Report: Scott Weiland Died From Drug Overdose | http://loudwire.com/report-scott-we...campaign=newsletter_4511503&trackback=tsmclip


----------

